# 3dMark05 scores  :D



## wazzledoozle (Sep 30, 2004)

I got a 1015
The CPU tests were running at 0-2 fps


----------



## rikit_zap (Sep 30, 2004)

5547  
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=27622
Try the ATI Hotfix. Supposedly for a game lockup. Raised '05 score by over 1200

That was weird anyway the link should work now.
I messed around a little and got it to 5803 but I think that
may be about it without a volt-mod


----------



## Viper007Bond (Sep 30, 2004)

2318 -- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=6624

Didn't realize my card un-overclocked itself, probably when I upgraded the drivers. Doesn't matter though as I'm about to do a 128 MB 9800 Pro -> 128 MB 9800 XT conversion. 

BTW rikit_zap - your link isn't valid. Update it to your new score or whatever you did.


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 30, 2004)

5650 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?dm05=5452

X800 XT @540/554, P4 2,8C (Northwood) @ 3,2 GHZ, 1024 MB Ram...


More PC Details here -> http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Freddy23


----------



## pablofrogo (Sep 30, 2004)

2897, with my card at 442.80/391.50 (no artifacts throughout!)
2700 at stock


----------



## rikit_zap (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Viper. Fixed now...


----------



## pablofrogo (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm going to run the game tests again, they look so good


----------



## Slayerstaps (Oct 1, 2004)

pfff crap scores....25** with 4.6 catalyst 27** with 4.9 catalyst.


----------



## Frozen (Oct 1, 2004)

I refuse to even run these any more


----------



## pablofrogo (Oct 1, 2004)

Slayerstaps said:
			
		

> pfff crap scores....25** with 4.6 catalyst 27** with 4.9 catalyst.


What do you expect? This thing is supposed to last at least 2 years.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 3, 2004)

2343 
That's less than the score I got at 3Dmark01 with my GeForce 256 SDR 3 years ago


----------



## nightelf84 (Oct 3, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> 2343
> That's less than the score I got at 3Dmark01 with my GeForce 256 SDR 3 years ago



Warlock, what graphics card are you on? According to your sig, 9800Pro at XT speeds? you should get at least ~2700


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 3, 2004)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> Warlock, what graphics card are you on? According to your sig, 9800Pro at XT speeds? you should get at least ~2700



Yes, but my mobo is an ECS M925 with a Via P4M266 chipset, that means I'm using a crappy memory controller that doesn't allow dual channell DDR operation, and I can run only at 4X AGP  I think that's why I get such a low score  I tell you this because in some benchmarks, I can see my CPU is a serious bottleneck, take Doom3 at the high detail setting for example: I cannot get over 42+ FPS, be it on 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768. But when I start using 1280x1024 my framerate drops to 38 FPS+.
I think getting 42+ FPS at all resolutions under 1024x768 means my CPU is a performance bottleneck, don't you agree? or... do you think I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 3, 2004)

Guess I was under the influence last night, I was wrong about the score I got, I checked it this morning, and I got 2422, not 2343, I'm not lying, you can check the date at the project's URL.   
But in any case, do you think that's too low for my vidcard? I'm running on a WinXP SP2 OS tweaked for speed (by that I mean, my OS doesn't load all the crappy services or background programs) and using the new beta 4.11 Catalysts.

P.S. Kids, my advice is that you shouldn't post your scores while you're drunk


----------



## d_o_n (Oct 3, 2004)

I got finally 5404 points. with my x800 pro @ xt 526/573 and a P4 3 Ghz.


----------



## Slayerstaps (Oct 3, 2004)

pablofrogo said:
			
		

> What do you expect? This thing is supposed to last at least 2 years.



I don expect anything i just run it and look.
Eventhough they have a new even nicer 3dmark i still think 3dmark is not the way to benchmark vid cards or anything else. Just use games for that.
So i only ran it 2 times and it stay's with that   
cause i just don like 3dmark that much anymore.....


----------



## pablofrogo (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't get why you run it and look..    Look for atrifacts? or just look at the pretty colours (I do that, especially Proxycon   )?


----------



## Slayerstaps (Oct 4, 2004)

I look at the nice new technology that is usable for games nowadays. Although they don use it cause only some pc's can run those games at decent framerates.....
In my opinion 3dmark is more of a tech demo for new graphic technology and such...more of a look in the future to see how nice games are gonna look then


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 4, 2004)

Slayerstaps's right.. 3Dmark is basically a demo that "over-stresses" some of the latest graphic fireworks that PC can generate.. It's not actually (read: not really) the performance you get on games unless those games that demand all the visual decorations to be turned on (really rare)..


----------



## nczhivago (Oct 4, 2004)

oh my card is just 855 with sempron 2600 and 9550 128m


----------



## MikBach (Oct 4, 2004)

9800PRO 256 MB 380/340
*Cat 4.9*
VGA 2445
G1 9,7 fps
G2 7,1 fps
G3 13,5 fps


*Cat 4.11*
VGA 2722
G1 12,9 fps
G2 7,5 fps
G3 13,3 fps

420/340
VGA 2922

460/360
VGA 3180


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 4, 2004)

nczhivago said:
			
		

> oh my card is just 855 with sempron 2600 and 9550 128m



OMG! Then the results of my PC must be more terrible than yours.. maybe around 500 3Dmarks..


----------



## Slayerstaps (Oct 4, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Slayerstaps's right.. 3Dmark is basically a demo that "over-stresses" some of the latest graphic fireworks that PC can generate.



Dude, i'm always right  (spam )
But yeah like i said it's just a sort of tech demo but not everyone sees it like that and only go for the scores...so that's why i think it's lame...real games still give a better impression of how good a vid card really preforms. Imo 3dmark is not capable of that...


----------



## Xylitol (Oct 4, 2004)

6,300


----------



## pablofrogo (Oct 5, 2004)

Update: With cats 4.11 I get 3170


----------



## SiNtEnEl (Oct 7, 2004)

5364   

Crap pc needs some tweakin


----------



## cmberry20 (Oct 7, 2004)

X800 PRO bios modded to X800 XT PE. - NO volt-mods

 







I've got another 107 point now 'cos I've increased my XP2500 mobile to 2.6Ghz.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 7, 2004)

pablofrogo said:
			
		

> Update: With cats 4.11 I get 3170



WHats so  good about cats 4.11? arent they old?


----------



## cmberry20 (Oct 7, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> WHats so  good about cats 4.11? arent they old?



Nope, brand new - I think they are still in BETA form, but are due for release any time now.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 7, 2004)

oh i was thinking that they were a old release like 4.1.1, why dont they just release 5.0???


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 8, 2004)

because it's ATI.. they always come up with something weird..  (eg, the card naming scheme..)


----------



## cmberry20 (Oct 8, 2004)

It works like this:
4th year (of CAT drivers) & 10 month (October) thus CAT 4.10 - due for a release anytime now.
Cats 4.11 are expected in November.


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 8, 2004)

Xylitol said:
			
		

> 6,300



ur score for 3d03 and 3d05 is abit weird...??
even my 2.8CG with x800xt(560/560) can have almost same score as urs...
wat driver r u using???@@


----------



## jmattick (Oct 9, 2004)

1361 with my card overclocked.
9550XT Extreme Edition overclocked to 511 core/562 mem (8x on a 4x slot)
Intel Celeron 2.2ghz
512MB Memory

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=88729

There's room for improvement still...


----------



## sersalpha (Oct 9, 2004)

2827


----------



## Hadgee(uk) (Dec 10, 2005)

My default = 324/189 3dmark 2607

400/189 3dmark 2797

430/189 3dmark 2861

450/200 3dmark 3012


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 10, 2005)

Well for the short period of time that I had my new PC running I got I think 8972 or something around there with the card at stock speeds and my Opteron at 3.1ghz. I can't get this RDX200 to boot anymore though so I'm fed up with it and going to RMA it for some other mobo.


----------



## W2hCYK (Dec 10, 2005)

*oc'd some more, 7017 using 5.12 cats

570/605


----------



## pheoniXfury (Dec 11, 2005)

9256 - X1800XL @ 630/693 - vcore 1.175 - vmem 2.2v - vmemio -2v
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1545384

I'd hit 10K if I can up the vcore more but it just craps out!

2947 - R9800Pro @ (hmm...don't remember the clocks...about 25% oc) on an A64 2.0


----------



## Dynamic (Dec 13, 2005)

AMD64 3000+ Venice E3 @2.43GHz
OCZ EL DDR400 @221MHz DDR441 2225-1T 3.4v
C3D X800GTO @16PP 550/565 w/Catalyst 5.12 CCC





Note:I got the same score using 5.11 drivers, so no improvements for me on the latest 5.12, darn!


----------



## loco (Jan 15, 2006)

7176 

when i get ramsinks ill find the max on it.


----------



## internal (Jan 15, 2006)

6550 here.

Hope to get 7000 with new RAM but we'll see.

3200+ Venice OC'd to 2.55
4x512 cheap ram @ 220mhz 2.5-3-3-5
X850pro 16pipes 545/575
Gigabyte Nf3 K8NSC


----------



## infrared (Jan 15, 2006)

6092 for me! Pretty cool for an x800xl!!


----------



## josechow (Jan 16, 2006)

3DMark Score - 5285	
CPU Score - 4416	

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1705797


----------



## zAAm (Jan 16, 2006)

My max 3DMark05 score is in my sig, but I didn't upload it.

Uploaded max:
3DMark - 2218
CPU - 4165

Also, I used NGO drivers 5.8 with the uploaded scores. They don't seem to be certified? Oh well.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1499637


----------



## Tory (Jan 16, 2006)

I get 6415 with my blazin SFF cube  It was starting to artfact a little though because I havn't reapplied thermal paste in over a year.


----------



## bim27142 (Jan 16, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> 6092 for me! Pretty cool for an x800xl!!


wow?! how did you manage to reach that score???    

here's mine....     

by the way, this was taken when everything was running on stock speed yet...


----------



## infrared (Jan 16, 2006)

A few tweaks in the bios, a clean install of XP, and fresh 5.13 cats, overclocked to 450/558 and the cpu was overclocked to 4.2ghz at the time!

Here's a screenshot:


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 16, 2006)

Connect 3d x800gto@xt scores:


----------



## infrared (Jan 16, 2006)

wow, nice scores! Is it modified to 16pp?


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 16, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> wow, nice scores! Is it modified to 16pp?



16pp and vgpu raised 1,4->1,55v


----------



## internal (Jan 16, 2006)

So did you do a physical volt mod or can you edit that info in the GPU bios?

THX


----------



## infrared (Jan 16, 2006)

on the x800 and x850 series, the voltmod can be done with a soft pencil or with a VR (variable resistor), only with the x1x00 series can you mod the voltage through the bios.


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 16, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> on the x800 and x850 series, the voltmod can be done with a soft pencil or with a VR (variable resistor), only with the x1x00 series can you mod the voltage through the bios.



I did pencil mod. It's easier to do, but vr mod is easier adjust.
I had x850xt@pe agp card with vr mod and I burned it!


----------



## internal (Jan 16, 2006)

Can anyone spare a few moments of their time to send me a link to a thread or an FAQ about the volt mod for an x850 card?

THX

Also, if my card is artifacting at 540/560 with good cooling is a volt mod even worth my time?

THX again.


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/112

It helps. my gto artifacts 550/549 at stock voltages with watercooling, after vgpu raise to 1,55v it's 594/549 stable.


----------



## internal (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool.

So it looks like the RAM hits a wall that's it.
That seems to be inline with what I'm finding at stock voltages.

The GPU seems to be much more robust when it comes to OC'ing.


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 16, 2006)

I think I can get few more Mhz at memory if I do volt mod them too. mem is 2.0ns


----------

